# Hello from snowy Wisconsin! New to cats.



## stargirl (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm preparing to adopt my first cat from a local shelter this weekend! I've never had a cat before. I have plenty of experience with dogs, rabbits, rats, guinea pigs, turtles, lizards, fish - you name it. But I've never before had a cat, mostly because growing up, my mom was allergic (I'm not, though; I take after my dad's side). Now that I've moved into my own place, and my apartment allows cats, I'm looking to get one, or maybe two.

I went on a shopping spree last night, and bought a litterbox, a fleece bed, a carpet scratching post thing with corrugated cardboard and a dangly feather thing (see, I'm not familiar with the vocabulary!), metal food/water bowls, one of those "crazy circle" things with the ball inside, and one of those Christmas stocking bags of various toys from Petsmart. I haven't bought food or litter yet because I don't know what the shelter has been providing.

I'm trying to think of how to cat-(or kitten-)proof my apartment... I have two turtles and I've covered their tanks with tight-fitting metal lids so they're impossible to get into. I have a lot of plants, but I'm planning to take whatever might be dangerous and put them in my cube at work instead. Hopefully none of my clients mind sitting in a jungle.

Anyway, that's about it. Am I missing anything? Any suggestions for choosing a shelter cat, or making the cat feel welcome in my apartment? I'm willing and excited to learn some new things.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Welcome, even if you live in Wisconsin and all the snowstorms from there and MI are blowing into southern Ontario...42 in. on my lawn...a snow record for the area north of Toronto!

Well it seems you're well prepared. The only thing I would suggest is don't be hung up on sex of kitten/cat or color. Let the cat choose you. Spend about an hour sitting on the floor and see which cat(s) keep coming back to you to sit in your lap and next to you and gives and wants affection. Go back a few days later and repeat the exercise. Have always found the best bond with a cat is when cat does the choosing. 

As far as food is concerned, buy the best food you can afford that is grain-free (no corn, wheat, rice, soy). Cats are carnivores and do best on a meat- based diet. You'll find you actually feed less of a high quality food than you would of a cheap brand.

Do have your cat neutered/spayed (if not already) before it's 5 mos. old. Don't have your cat declawed, train it to use a scratching post....buy some catnip and rub it into the post. Good luck! and look forward to your kitty- hunting results.


----------



## stargirl (Dec 17, 2010)

Haha, sorry about the snow! We aren't doing it on purpose!

I actually forgot about catnip... I'll have to get some. It seems like one of those magical cat things I still have to learn about.

Thanks!


----------



## nitrojunk (Dec 9, 2010)

you'll love being own my a cat


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome! I'm looking forward to hearing about the cat(s) you select and seeing some pictures!

It sounds like you've covered everything.

Like catloverami mentioned, don't go by color or gender. Of course it's nice to have people ohh and ahh over your kitty, but personality should be most important. You might pay for it if you pick one based on their coat color. Also keep in mind that cats might be a little timid when in a shelter, so don't right them off immediately.

If you're considering getting two, look for "pairs" of cats, two they want to adopt out together or two that they can tell you will get along. When you get two like that you'll feel really good about getting the cats to stay together, they're harder to adopt out when they're in pairs so you'd be doing a really good thing. Another plus to this is that introducing two cats is not always an easy process, sometimes certain cats will never get along, and some cats need to be in "one cat" homes. Therefore, getting two you already know will get along is a huge bonus.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

The only other things I can think of that you would need, and you didn't mention, are a cat carrier and grooming supplies (brush/comb and nail clippers). Also, do you have a vet lined up? 

Good luck in your search. We're looking forward to updates and pictures!


----------



## stargirl (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone, those are some really good points I'll keep in mind. I'm pretty excited to go to the shelter tomorrow. I'll talk to them about cats in pairs. And you're right, I'm trying not to get an idea in my head about what color cat I'd like because I'm trying to stay open-minded and look for good personalities. Mostly I want an affectionate cat or a cat that seems energetic and inquisitive.

I'm going to pick up a used carrier from someone tonight. It's hard plastic and it's been thoroughly cleaned and has been sitting unused for months, do you think it will be okay that it's used? I doubt it's got any animal smells left in/on it. I didn't get any grooming supplies because I wasn't sure what kind I'd need. I'm looking for a short-haired cat because I'm not all that good at grooming... I was going to wait until I get the cat or cats to go get that. I live right across the street from a Petsmart, so it's pretty easy to stop in there. I do have a vet I have used for small animals, and my parents have gone there with their dogs. I don't know the specific feline vet there yet, but I know I've always been happy with their services. I was going to call soon to set up a first appointment.


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking far ahead...Try planting your own catnip in a pot sunk in the ground when threat of frost is past. (Otherwise it will spread like mint). It's a perennial, and most cats really really like fresh catnip. I dried some of my own, still better than "store-bought" I think, for as long as it lasts. I spent 4 years walking to classes in snowy Wisconsin, so I know will be a summer! Goood luck with your new kitty. Keep us posted on your choice & progress!


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

The used carrier, as you said it is cleaned, should be just fine. We've switched carriers around within the family with no problem, even tho the cats have never "met". Have fun!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

The used carrier should be fine. You can speak to the shelter workers about the various cats' temperaments, and of course you can observe the cats. Good luck!


----------



## stargirl (Dec 17, 2010)

Yay, I found them! I'm so thrilled!

I'm going to make a post about them in the "Meet My Kitty" section.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Congrats, can't wait to see your new furbabies!!! I will be checking the Meet My Kitty section.


----------

